# Chatter away!



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m making this thread because I know some of us are clogging up the Whine about the Weather and Pet Peeve threads. I’m this one we can talk about all kinds of things and it doesn’t have to stay on topic! 
I’m not sure what to start with so I’ll let somebody else choose the first topic. I’ll probably be the one going off on rabbits trails.  That’s what I’m best at!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Ok, I know how to start now.  
The past few days Audra has been getting out somewhere and coming up to the house and calling me out.  I would put her back in and she would stay for the rest of the day or so. Yesterday she got out 3 times and the last time Andi got out too. I knew of two different places they could get out so I fixed them this morning. Put all the goats out, went in the house for 3 minutes, looked out the window, and Andi and Audra were both out in the yard again. 🤦‍♀️ So I undid the cattle panels I had used for the places I thought they were getting out at and started walking the fences. I found a place where Millie dig under the fence. I guess the girls were going under the fence, doubling back around their pasture, and coming into the yard. So I fixed that. I told them “I’m watching y’all” as I was leaving to come back to the house and they started browsing as if they never did anything.  The haven’t gotten out again yet so, 🤞 hopefully it’s fixed for good.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I have a couple places where the chickens will go under the fence to get into the goat pastures and I have to go around and fill them all in when there are newborn kids or else they are all running around the yard and the neighbors hay field. They are so funny though because inevitably they find a hole I missed and when I come out to herd them all back in there is a mad dash to get back in the pasture. "Oh crap mom saw us! Run!" 😆


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Whenever was had like 30 Nubians and we had to go out of town, they always knew and they would almost always escape or push through a gate when they knew we weren’t home and there was somebody else taking care of them. One time the people taking care of them had already left, but somehow they forgot to latch a gate (I don’t know how you go through a gate without latching it again ) and all 30 goats got out. It was just my grandma and grandpa there and they were like in their mid 80’s and they were out chasing all the goats around until a neighbor saw them and came to help. They somehow finally got all the goats back in. We were in Colorado and couldn’t do anything to help.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

See I could never figure out why people think they will catch a goat, much less a herd of them. I always just shake some grain in a can and they all come running.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I have one better then catching a goat. 20 years later and I still laugh about this. 
So we got a call that a cow was out. It wasn’t ours but we always help put it in. I was 17 and a typical teenager almost adult. So our highway patrol at the time was so full of himself and such a jerk. So here he comes and he gets out of his car with one of those dog catcher sticks. This is a huge longhorn cow. So I told him that’s a bad idea. He got puffy so Laughed and told him I would give him $1,000 if he could get that on the cow and hang on. He did not find me amusing AT ALL and neither did my parents lol I got my first name and the middle named yelled at me.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> See I could never figure out why people think they will catch a goat, much less a herd of them. I always just shake some grain in a can and they all come running.


Our goats were too smart for that. And still are. They don’t just come running for food because they know they are gonna be caught.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh I have one better then catching a goat. 20 years later and I still laugh about this.
> So we got a call that a cow was out. It wasn’t ours but we always help put it in. I was 17 and a typical teenager almost adult. So our highway patrol at the time was so full of himself and such a jerk. So here he comes and he gets out of his car with one of those dog catcher sticks. This is a huge longhorn cow. So I told him that’s a bad idea. He got puffy so Laughed and told him I would give him $1,000 if he could get that on the cow and hang on. He did not find me amusing AT ALL and neither did my parents lol I got my first name and the middle named yelled at me.


🤣🤣🤣 That’s hilarious!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Ya'no most of our goats have been pretty smart; but they would almost always run up for some grain.
We had one doe who we decided must be part reindeer as she could fly over a 6-foot fence.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Funny thing KY Goat Girl, I had just been contemplating starting a new thread to just chat and get to know each other. Thanks for getting this rolling.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

No problem. Me, you, DDFN, and FizzyGoats have been clogging up some threads quite a bit lately.  
Woah! A 6-foot fence! Or very first buck back in 2011 could scale a 5-5 1/2 foot gate. He was Boer/Nubian so we were surprised he could do it since he was so fat.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

We too had a buck (Nigerian to boot) that could JUMP a five foot high fence! Watched it all go down. We had kids 5 months later 🤦‍♀️ He was also sold 2 months later


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

They way you worded everything cracked me up! 🤣


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am guilty as charged! Lol
I will never forget how many "good" vet tech stories I have from the "good ol days". So many things you never think someone would actually do to a vet. Wild broodmare in a large dark run in stall. Foal couldn't nurse and we literally had to lasso the mare and then get her to accept the foal and let it nurse. We gave plasma still because igG was too low. Techs are expendable so you always get put in harm's way to protect the vet.

I have been lucky knock on wood that I have not had to really chase any of our animals down other then the one time a transformer blew and scared my stallion so bad he ran through the fence. Found him at the end of the road where he jumped over someone's barbwire fence and got in with their two geldings. They kicked the crap out of him. The owners were not home. So I politely let myself in, called my father and uncle since the husband was at work. Give their horses a little treat long enough to put a lead role around my guys neck and exit the fence. He was and still is the most gentle stallion in the world. I led him all the way home with a led rope I wrapped around his neck with one loop over his nose and then got his halter (which silly me left at the barn because I thought he would be near the lower field) and tied him in a stall while i started fixing the fence. My dad and uncle arrived and then we finished fixing all the damage and got the fence charger back up and running. What a nightmare.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> I am guilty as charged! Lol
> I will never forget how many "good" vet tech stories I have from the "good ol days". So many things you never think someone would actually do to a vet. Wild broodmare in a large dark run in stall. Foal couldn't nurse and we literally had to lasso the mare and then get her to accept the foal and let it nurse. We gave plasma still because igG was too low. Techs are expendable so you always get put in harm's way to protect the vet.
> 
> I have been lucky knock on wood that I have not had to really chase any of our animals down other then the one time a transformer blew and scared my stallion so bad he ran through the fence. Found him at the end of the road where he jumped over someone's barbwire fence and got in with their two geldings. They kicked the crap out of him. The owners were not home. So I politely let myself in, called my father and uncle since the husband was at work. Give their horses a little treat long enough to put a lead role around my guys neck and exit the fence. He was and still is the most gentle stallion in the world. I led him all the way home with a led rope I wrapped around his neck with one loop over his nose and then got his halter (which silly me left at the barn because I thought he would be near the lower field) and tied him in a stall while i started fixing the fence. My dad and uncle arrived and then we finished fixing all the damage and got the fence charger back up and running. What a nightmare.


Wow! Glad you got him back! One time our goat dogs dug a hole going out to the road and cars would fly down the road we lived on because it was a hill. The goats started getting out (we didn’t know where the hole was at the time) and they would be in our neighbors yard eating their rose bushes.  So we thought they were going through the fence separating us and the neighbors. So we’d put them back in and a little later they would be out again. Then one day I was outside and I looked down in the pasture just in time to see the goats going through the fence into the road! Then they walked down the road and went through the neighbors fence to eat their rose bushes. 🤦‍♀️ So I called them and it was so funny, they went back onto the road, back under the hole, and came back to the barn as if they had been in the pasture the whole time. 🤦‍♀️🤣🤣 Or wasn’t funny at the time but it is now. My goats were so smart. 🤪


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

You think eating the neighbors rose bush is bad. I kid you not, all of our goats have been on our neighbors ROOF! 

No joke! We keep our goats at our awesome neighbors old horse barn. Well one day, we took them on a walk around the property and they went near our neighbors house roof. Their roof is very low in on spot, since the back part of their house has a built on garage underground. Well, the goats thought it would be a fun “activity” to explore the roof. Yeah, that didn’t go over too well…..


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

🤣 Our goats got on our neighbors roof too…sorta. Our neighbors had an underground house and the roof was all grass and weeds. So it wasn’t too bad. I can just imagine goats on an actual shingle roof.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

What is it with goats on a roof. The old farm the goats would climb the bank near the shed row and hop on top of its tin roof. They played having a blast! Goats on a hot tin roof lol

Oh I am so glad we got him back too. He is the last horse my uncle trained and has a very special place in my heart.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww, do you still have him?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww, do you still have him?


Yes I do! He is getting up there but still here!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! He’s beautiful! 🤩 What breed?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Wow! He’s beautiful! 🤩 What breed?


Thank you. He is American saddlebred.








Chatting to my miniature stallion lol silly boys.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I can’t get over how purdy he is!  His mane looks so nice and soft. 
And that little mini stallion is cute too! I love his expression!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww Thanks. He isn't always that clean. Lol all this rain lately He is on the dirty side today lol. Oh the mini is something else lol rock star!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They are both beautiful!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

DDFN said:


> Yes I do! He is getting up there but still here!
> View attachment 222218


What a beauty!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Probably not. The Olympics have too many politics involved anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I saw you say this on another thread and I thought you might be interested to know that I think that the politics have gone way down in recent Olympics. I was very impressed with how they handled the social situations surrounding the Tokyo games and I imagine they would keep it up for the Beijing games. That is if you are only referring to how the broadcast is being handled and not the politics surrounding China. I'm not looking to get into politics here, I just thought you should know that as someone that is really tired of political undercurrents in sporting events, I find the Olympics to be free of them. I'm a big fan of Olympic figure skating too. I am really hoping Nathan Chen can pull it together this year. _No spoilers anyone!_ I'm watching it on my DVR a few days back. 😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I don’t enjoy watching the Olympics anymore. When I was little I loved them but now that I’ve gotten older I don’t enjoy them as much. I only like certain events. I don’t even know who all the athletes are anymore. 

I was watching a funny YouTube vid and the guy who was doing the skit turned around to look at his 2 friends (there wasn’t actually anybody else in the video) and he said “Ugh, guys, you’re talking about politics again? Well in my opinion, you’re dumb, you’re dumb, and let’s go get some coffee.”


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Do any of y'all garden. ? I Know major subject change lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I try to do a garden every year but it almost always fails for some totally unrelated reason or another. Last year I was sick all spring and didn't have the time or energy to go weed so it turned into a jungle. Hopefully this is my year!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I try every year at tomatoes. They are my nemesis! One yeti did amazing with little Julien tomatoes. Last year nada. I love to can tomatoes we use it for soups and Tomato Gravy!! Oh man that stuff is good. I'm going to try again this year as well and squash and cucumbers and peppers.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

We used to have a huge garden (this was like 10 years ago and I was little) and it did really well. When we lived in Texas we would have volunteer tomato plants EVERYWHERE! We’ve never had any trouble with tomatoes. 
We are planning a garden for this year with my SIL. We’ve been watching a lady on YouTube, Melissa K. Norris, and she gardens A LOT! She has lots of helpful pointers and advice.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Iv tried planting with a cracked egg with fish lol the fished actually seemed to work maybe do both this year lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

We’ve done the egg. Not the fish though. The egg didn’t seem to work that well. What we do with a lot of our tomato plants is start them in the house with grow lights then transplant them outside and they do great.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

We’ve just used clear plastic egg cartons to start plants.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

My favorite thing to do is to put a scoop of rabbit poop down each planting hole. It works wonders


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

We plant a garden every year! Corn, tomatoes, green beans, water melon (which never works lol) squash, cucumbers, zucchini, lettuce, herbs, yeah a lot! I love having a garden. It just tastes so much better!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Goatastic43, we are planning a garden very similar to that this year. Do you have any secrets to growing certain things?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

This is not my video. 
One of my favorite authors raises goats and they have 10 babies on the ground, one in the kidding stall right now, and 2 more due soon. She uploaded this video this morning. It’s just too cute! I can’t wait to have that many baby goats running around again.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> @Goatastic43, we are planning a garden very similar to that this year. Do you have any secrets to growing certain things?


Other than goat manure, and weeding not really


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Well we have plenty of that. Lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My husband and I have a hard time not growing stuff. Even when we have had a small yard we find room for something.
Out here we have had various gardens of different sizes.
When we got back into goats in 2010; gardening took a back seat as livestock and milk goats was too much.
The past few years my husband has planted squash, green beans and tomatoes.
All that to say that now that our son is here; he has mapped out half the pasture and much of the front yard. He bought a grow house and has seedlings coming up already. He hopes to feed us and the goats for a year.
The other day when I told him we appreciate his work he said that otherwise he would be spending his days drinking and sleeping.
We have pretty much let him have free range to do as he sees fit. A nice change for him as his soon-to-be ex would always insist she knew the best ways.
So...win win I say.
Looking forward to fresh vegetables with plenty for canning.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok trying to get caught up after work on the thread. Everyone that said my boys are pretty. Thank you so much! They are also my babies but right now everyone has winter coats and not so clean with all the wet weather. 

Oh gardening I love! We normally do okra, corn, tomatoes, beans, jalapenos, habernos, California bell peppers, green bell peppers, pumpkin, cantaloupe, watermelons, squash, cucumbers, strawberries, blueberries, blackberries, raspberries and now elderberries. But last year we had a ground hog invasion. So it was war! Lost all but 3 squashes, 5 cucumbers and a hand full of raspberries. They ate all pumpkins, all beans, all watermelons, all cantaloupes. We had plenty of okra, corn, tomatoes, peppers of all kinds and some blueberries and blackberries (berries are still so new not alot produced yet).

Going to try to keep the groundhogs at bay this year or we will be going full caddy shack on him!

We use manure compost in the garden before we till and then at the end of the season the remaining crops are tilled under and manure compost is placed for off season conditioning.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh p.s. I love canning but last year we didn't have anything to can due to the ground hogs. I told my husband we will be getting veggies back and cooking ground hog, other than the fact he can't eat mammal meat or byproducts sue to his tick allergy.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! That’s a lot to plant and harvest! Sorry the groundhogs got most of your harvest last year. I think we are planning on tomatoes, potatoes, corn, zucchini, cucumber, onions, maybe green beans, maybe strawberries, and maybe blueberries.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

It's a lot to plant but good quality time with my dad. We used to always plant big gardens at my aunt and uncle's. Then at my old farm (one year put out over 100 tomato plants) and at dads.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Wow!


Wish I had the pictures on this phone. My dad was standing in his okra patch and it was way over his head. And one of my dad and husband planting at my aunt's uncles. The 3 of us planted for them but normally I am the only one taking pictures lol. My hubby had on his funny sun hat and long sides and back lol.

We use an old wheel horse plow, tractor plow and tillers to make the gardens. One year the wheel horse brake pull broke and it ran away with my hubby lol. He pointed it into my horse trailer to stop it. Lol silly husband.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

If I may ask please say a little prayer for me and all the other teachers out there today. I had a rough day yesterday with disrespect. Kids these days (kids here excluded ) don't seem to understand how much teachers give up in their personal life and how much we do to support them. Only to have them tell us we don't do enough for them and that we are basically not doing our jobs. I need strength today. Thank you and we may now return to our regularly scheduled chatting 😁 (sorry for the vent)


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I honestly cannot imagine accusing someone of not doing enough right now. As a student myself, I know just how hard it is in the school environment currently. Not that teachers ever have it all that easy. I hope your students learn some manners!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Ugg… that’s rough. I’m sorry they are being disrespectful. Praying they show some respect and for your strength with them!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh I’m sorry you and other teachers are going through that. I’m also a student (homeschooled though) but I could never hear myself telling a teacher anything disrespectful. Praying they start showing you and the other teachers some respect.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I totally understand DDFN. My parents were teachers in the 1960's-80's. My daughters are both teachers now. What a difference. My poor parents must be spinning in their graves.
It is not just the disrespect but the lack of consequences. The older one especially is expected to tolerate behaviors from students that would have landed me in reform school.
My heart is with you.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Around our house there are consequences for talking/acting disrespectful. Even though I’m just a teen I observe the way other people my age act around adults. The young people at church are all respectful from what I’ve seen but then just out in public in general… I see lots of behavior that would get me consequences I wouldn’t like very much. You can tell a lot of them need to go to church.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

☝ yep. There's not enough of that these days. Im always a bit disgusted honestly with the majority of people my age that I talk to. A large majority of them have absolutely zero respect for their parents or anyone older than them for that matter. It's a sad loss of some pretty basic moral values.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Couldn’t agree more with you two!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I will start by saying I agree that church and other organizations that teach children help. But many of the worst offenders attend church regularly. It depends greatly upon what happens at home.
I am speaking as an old woman who was both a preacher's kid and a teacher's kid. I raised 5 children and had a hand in helping with many others including 9 grandchildren. If parents don't follow up; many get lost.
I know my parents taught with love and discipline. To this day I cannot visit my home town without at least one person coming up to tell me how important my parents were to their lives.
Today if a child gets into trouble at school he runs home crying and the teacher gets called on the carpet. If I got in trouble at school I did not tell my parents (did not help because as teachers they always found out) because I would get in trouble at home as well!
Point being children not only need guidance but want it. Even if they don't know it 
Down off soapbox. This topic just really strikes a nerve with me. (I am sure nobody noticed that 🤪 )


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I do understand it also had to do with what happens at home too.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I wholeheartedly agree with you. I think the disconnect between parents and discipline is what has led to so many not having respect because they never got in trouble for doing something wrong. I think anyone will say that as a young child you do everything you can to avoid getting in trouble and you hate when you do but as you get older you start to appreciate that it has made you a better person.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with you. I think the disconnect between parents and discipline is what has led to so many not having respect because they never got in trouble for doing something wrong. I think anyone will say that as a young child you do everything you can to avoid getting in trouble and you hate when you do but as you get older you start to appreciate that it has made you a better person.


Couldn’t have said it better myself. Being young and already seeing these things will help in the future when I’m married and have my own kids. It’s really sickening to me when people my age were never taught what’s right and it really shows.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the prayers. I survived the day and had one student that had been very disrespectful on other days (not the one from yesterday though) come around today and was somewhat respectful today. The one that went off on me yesterday proceeded to just give me the evil eye all morning. I provide tutoring Monday through Thursday during homeroom but I can not force anyone to attend, it's there for those wanting help. I can't say specific stuff but the fact that I wouldn't let someone cheat on a test retake (that I was kind enough to offer a 3rd attempt) set all of this in motion. I even color code everything due to language needs.
It just broke my heart and rubbed me wrong on how rude someone can be when I give up so much family/farm time to make stuff for my classes. I give my all and get spoken to like I have no use to their education and future. The real world will not be as kind as everyone is being at my school. So many behavior problems that no one is allowed to address these days too. I honestly was expecting to be hit during the situation the other day and all we can do is take it if anything like that happens. I know everyone has their own struggles and inner battles but respecting others should be still practiced. I wish so much that kids these days had better home lives and better support. Shoot if I had tried something like this when I was their age my parents would of made it impossible to sit down for a month. I pray that the world would become a better place and that the future of tomorrow (youth and all students ) could go back to the more old fashion (for lack of a better word) belief system of respect and accountability. No one takes responsibility for their own actions these days and place all the blame on everyone else.

All spotter youth/students excluded. Thanks for letting vent even if I had to keep it vague. I don't want to get in trouble for venting in public but it truly had me questioning why I am teaching when no one wants to learn. I wish I could share the other stuff we go through on a daily basis but that we are not allowed.

One day when I grow up, I am gonna be a hippopotamus! 😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

You’re good, I understand about venting. It sounds like you are a really awesome teacher, you even gave a 3rd try for a test. I’m sure you do your best at everything about your job and I’m praying that those other students will come around.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Awe thank you. I try my best, but at times I just question why. Lol well I am the silly science teacher that always has something going on. Dropping eggs, buoyancy boat design test in the fountain outside, scavenger hunt using balancing chemical equations and much more. I like making things fun, but it seems like if a cell phone isn't involved most don't want to do it these days. Lol

Thanks again.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw science teachers are my favorite! What grade do you teach?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Normally 9th, 10th and 12th. Sometimes I get an 11th grader here or there. I also teach stem and robotics classes. I feel like I get all the cool classes lol.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw those are some of the best years for science.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I do understand it also had to do with what happens at home too.


I absolutely was not criticizing; just adding. I enjoy your posts very much.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Normally 9th, 10th and 12th. Sometimes I get an 11th grader here or there. I also teach stem and robotics classes. I feel like I get all the cool classes lol.


Hey you could be my teacher! I’m glad they were a little more respectful. Hopefully it stays that way. I don’t blame you for venting! I think the last job I could have is a teacher, since I would probably not be able to take all the disrespect as well as you do!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goatastic43 said:


> Hey you could be my teacher! I’m glad they were a little more respectful. Hopefully it stays that way. I don’t blame you for venting! I think the last job I could have is a teacher, since I would probably not be able to take all the disrespect as well as you do!


You would be more than welcome in my classroom. I just keep saying we can do this! And secretly crossing my fingers lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

You could be my teacher too! I’m would probably enjoy learning science with. It’s not my strongest subject and I really don’t enjoy it as much as I think I should.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

What science are you taking now?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Not 100% sure. I have a computer program I use so I just do what it tells me to.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I’m in high school Anatomy and Physiology for science. The teacher is a practicing Dr. who teaches part time so he’s really knowledgeable and fun.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Look what I did today !


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

That looks delicious! 😋 I made bread today too! I should have taken a picture. I have this egg braid recipe that I really like but I have yet to get it quite right. I made another attempt today. I had a little too much flour in it but otherwise it turned out good.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh! That looks delicious!  I bet it tasted so good with a nice big hunk of butter on it…..yum!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My stomach is growling!!
I have not baked bread in a while. Looks like I need to get back to it.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my goodness! That looks amazing! We haven’t made bread in years but hopefully we are going to get back into making it! Wish I could taste yours! 🤤


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Honestly was the best I have ever made and the easiest!! I put some fresh honey on it so amazing!!! Rolls are my next thing to conquer!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

You all are making me hungry . Been at barn and haven't made breakfast yet. Saturday's are my slow start lazy mornings. 

Oh if anyone likes math games try mathigon.org/fractris. It's a math Tetris game. I used it with my remediation kiddos yesterday and they loved it!

Now let's see about breakfast, getting grain and maybe transplanting some plants/trees before the rain starts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That looks so good.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Hello everyone! Hope this is allowed. It's been awhile since I posted on here since I breed and show horses now, but I just wanted to say how much I enjoy reading threads like these and everyone's kidding threads! So much fun to see all the new kids!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey! I did not have goats for years but still posted. Nobody seemed to mind.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am down to just 3 goats at my "zoo" as the hubby refers my critter paradise. Hoping to have some new kids this summer since we went years not breeding while work was crazy. Works still crazy but wanting to have some new kids to keep the herd going.

Everyone here is always welcomed. Any critters accepted lol. Except ground hogs. My on going battle with them leaves me unwelcoming to only ground hogs lol.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Hello everyone! Hope this is allowed. It's been awhile since I posted on here since I breed and show horses now, but I just wanted to say how much I enjoy reading threads like these and everyone's kidding threads! So much fun to see all the new kids!


Hi! I’m new here! I enjoy reading threads like this too.  I would love to see some pictures of your horses!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

@luvmyherd Thanks! Your new herd is beautiful! So happy you were able to get goats again!

@DDFN Lol, I know how you feel! No groundhogs here, but I used to ride at a barn that was plagued with equally annoying moles! They had a lot of trouble keeping the outdoor grass arena free of them.

@KY Goat Girl I'd be happy to share some! I'll start a thread for them.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh the cat here gets all the moles but the ground hogs are so much bigger. I can't even use my round pen right now because we found a ground hog hole leading to a den. So once the backhoe gets fixed we will have to dig up and repack the round pen to get rid of the leg damage holes possibly.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh no!! That is a big problem! I hope you can get rid of those pesky critters!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Any one have dynamite? Lol just kidding.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have an old microwave- it has been used daily since I got it. It probably has 15,000 or more running hours. 
I have had it 30+ years and it was used when I got it! But, to cook one hotdog (thawed) took 125 seconds. 
So, I bought a brand new 1250 watt behemoth! 

I felt disloyal to my old nuke box. All the baby food, formula and coffee, hotdogs, spaghetti, etc. it has warmed
over the years. What do I do with the old thing? I bet it only puts out 700 watts. (Back then it was pretty fast!) 

It only took me 4 months to finally take the new one out of the box and put it into service! (nothing moves fast around here...)


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Great story. When we bought our 1985 motor home in 2014 the original microwave was still in it and still worked. It was still working when we sold it 4 years later.
I can pretty much guarantee your new one will not last half as long.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

DDFN said:


> Any one have dynamite? Lol just kidding.
> View attachment 222619
> View attachment 222620


Well, we did not use dynamite but we did battle gofers. My husband was so fed up he decided to pour gasoline in the holes. Then he hit one with a propane torch. Little fires popped up all over the yard! He was not expecting that. No more gofers though.








Not recommended


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> Well, we did not use dynamite but we did battle gofers. My husband was so fed up he decided to pour gasoline in the holes. Then he hit one with a propane torch. Little fires popped up all over the yard! He was not expecting that. No more gofers though.
> View attachment 222636
> 
> Not recommended


Just when I was about to ask if your husband could come over to play you had to say not recommended didn't you lol. 

Well my dad always told me stories of my old pawpaw that apparently fished with dynamite back in the day lol I can't help but picture crocodile Dundee when he tells me that story. Lol


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I hate gophers! Destructive little critters! There was an area of the pasture that was mutilated by what we thought was a hundred little boogers. So we bought a trap and set it. The next day we caught one! It was so incredibly fat that it wouldn’t fit back up through the hole that the trap went through. So we had to dig it out. Biggest gopher I’ve ever seen! And just like that… no more fresh holes in the pasture! Turns out it was just the one gopher that did all that damage. It was crazy.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> Just when I was about to ask if your husband could come over to play you had to say not recommended didn't you lol.
> 
> Well my dad always told me stories of my old pawpaw that apparently fished with dynamite back in the day lol I can't help but picture crocodile Dundee when he tells me that story. Lol


You had a Paw-Paw! I never met mine. He died before I was born so I never got to meet him. Everybody tells me how much I would have loved him and how proud he would be of me for loving to hunt, fish, and do outdoorsy things like he did. It’s very rare for someone to call one of their grandpas “Paw-Paw”.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boers4ever said:


> I hate gophers! Destructive little critters! There was an area of the pasture that was mutilated by what we thought was a hundred little boogers. So we bought a trap and set it. The next day we caught one! It was so incredibly fat that it wouldn’t fit back up through the hole that the trap went through. So we had to dig it out. Biggest gopher I’ve ever seen! And just like that… no more fresh holes in the pasture! Turns out it was just the one gopher that did all that damage. It was crazy.


I wish we only had one. You can see several out at a time and they had babies. The precious owner of the place I bought told me they shot at least 20 the year before I moved in.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> You had a Paw-Paw! I never met mine. He died before I was born so I never got to meet him. Everybody tells me how much I would have loved him and how proud he would be of me for loving to hunt, fish, and do outdoorsy things like he did. It’s very rare for someone to call one of their grandpas “Paw-Paw”.


Well he was my great grandpa and a great man. I don't remember a whole lot about him since I was so young back then. I also had a great great grandpa we called pappy. Pappy had a huge apple orchard over on the river. Used to love picking apples there. Had another great grandpa that still lived on company property from the old mining days. Amazing how times have changed. Our family is pretty country so we still use a lot of the older family type names. 

My husband's grandpa was called pa-paw.

Sorry you never got to meet yours. My mother's dad I remember meeting once, she said I was 2 when he passed away. Coal miner with black lung and lung cancer.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

DDFN said:


> Just when I was about to ask if your husband could come over to play you had to say not recommended didn't you lol.
> 
> Well my dad always told me stories of my old pawpaw that apparently fished with dynamite back in the day lol I can't help but picture crocodile Dundee when he tells me that story. Lol


Well, you know, I felt I should protect myself lest someone decide to try it.😇


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> Well he was my great grandpa and a great man. I don't remember a whole lot about him since I was so young back then. I also had a great great grandpa we called pappy. Pappy had a huge apple orchard over on the river. Used to love picking apples there. Had another great grandpa that still lived on company property from the old mining days. Amazing how times have changed. Our family is pretty country so we still use a lot of the older family type names.
> 
> My husband's grandpa was called pa-paw.
> 
> Sorry you never got to meet yours. My mother's dad I remember meeting once, she said I was 2 when he passed away. Coal miner with black lung and lung cancer.


Your family sounds really neat! I’ve loved “old timey ways” since I was really little.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> Well, you know, I felt I should protect myself lest someone decide to try it.😇


Legal disclaimer I see lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Your family sounds really neat! I’ve loved “old timey ways” since I was really little.


Thanks. One of my great grandpa was actually a healer. I have been trying to preserve family knowledge and tradition but never tried to use his healing knowledge. He could stop bleeding just by using Ezekiel 16:6. It even worked once over a phone when they couldn't get him to the injured person. How times have changed.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! That’s so cool!  Times have definitely changed! There are so many times I wish I could have lived in the 1800’s-early 1900’s. Even if it was hard back then. I think it would have been fun riding in a covered wagon and baking my bread every week and maybe even not seeing neighbors for weeks at a time. I’m more of a loner anyway. Now everybody is dependent on their cars, phones, and all kinds of other things. :sigh: things were so much more simple back then.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

My dad's side of the family one of his grandpa's travelled in a cover wagon. He always told us the story.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! Your so lucky!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the old stories.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I miss my grandma so much. She was born in 1890 and was full of so many stories. She could remember both World Wars and the Great Depression. She actually went from living in a sod house with dirt floors, cooking on a wood stove, driving a buggy and traveling by wagon to living in a suburb, using a microwave, riding in a car, flying all over the place and watching a man walk on the moon on color TV. (She never did learn how to drive a car but I have a hilarious story about her helping my blind aunt drive to church one Sunday.)
This is her at 16.








In her 20's this cowboy walked into the General Store and _that was that_ as she always put it.








They farmed until Blight killed their wheat and they had to move to town. Poor Grandpa had to trade riding the range for driving a big rig.

This is them 50 years later.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I got goosebumps reading about your grandparents! Your grandma at sixteen was beautiful! :dreamy sigh: she even married a real cowboy!  That’s always been my dream. Ever since I was little I’ve wanted a handsome cow puncher to come riding into town on horseback and sweep me off my feet.  As you can see, I watch and read too many westerns.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Grandma was awesome. She had no natural enemies that I know of. When she died, at 107, the very large chapel was filled to capacity. She was beautiful inside and out.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

luvmyherd said:


> Grandma was awesome. She had no natural enemies that I know of. When she died, at 107, the very large chapel was filled to capacity. She was beautiful inside and out.


Woah! 107! She lived such a full life! That’s amazing. 🥲 I would have loved to have known her and listen to the stories she had to tell!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am always telling people that I wish they could have met her. She was really quite healthy up to the very end.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Do you have a favorite story she would tell you about herself? I’d love to hear one. Or maybe a story about you and her?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> I miss my grandma so much. She was born in 1890 and was full of so many stories. She could remember both World Wars and the Great Depression. She actually went from living in a sod house with dirt floors, cooking on a wood stove, driving a buggy and traveling by wagon to living in a suburb, using a microwave, riding in a car, flying all over the place and watching a man walk on the moon on color TV. (She never did learn how to drive a car but I have a hilarious story about her helping my blind aunt drive to church one Sunday.)
> This is her at 16.
> View attachment 222786
> 
> ...


Wait so did she tell her blind aunt where things were at for the drive? 

My uncle is legally blind. When I had to work and dad needed a driver for his surgery check up appointment my uncle drove him. Dad just gave him the play by play. He can see but not good enough you know if it's somewhere he hasn't been before to know the roads.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

That story is so beautiful (as is she!). I can only imagine the stories she must have had!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love this. ❤


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Most of what I learned from her came from innocent moments baking bread or cookies together. Sadly, she lived in Arizona and then Colorado, so I did not get to have the relationship with her that many of my cousins did.

I remember being quite young and my knowledge of cowboys was limited to movies and TV. I asked her if she ever knew any cowboys and she kind of puffed up and said, "I should say so! I married one." It was many years before the picture above was found in an old chest. Grandpa was always behind the camera rather than in front.
When I was a teenager, I asked her if she believed in love at first sight. That is when I learned about my grandpa walking into the general store and she just knew. I guess he did too.

She began teaching in a one room schoolhouse at the ripe age of 16. She had to get there early to light the fire so it would be warm when the children arrived.

One of my favorites was when she proved she was an original women's libber. She was interviewed on her 100th birthday. She told about how her parents had separated and she and her mom headed west on the train to start their own farm. When asked if they did not need a man around she responded, "What for?"
I come from a long line of independent, strong-willed women. My great-grandmother had the strength to get out of an abusive relationship and make it on her own. When asked in the 1970's if I was for women's lib, I said no. I really did not know what it meant as the women in my family always had their independence.

She always wore fashionable cloths and kept up with the times. When my cousin was going through a real hard time with drugs and long hair his parents ignored his birthday. My grandma bought him a string of love beads.💖


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow, that’s like the only word I can think of. She was such an amazing woman! I so wish I could have met her! I keep going back to look of that pic of her at 16. 🤩 So beautiful! I think somebody should pick up her story and write a biography about her! I would certainly read it!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

She sounds amazing and like someone I would of loved to of been friends with!

Well it's been a very hard week at work and I have tons of stories I could tell but not sure I could do them justice with how my brain feels like mush. Been trying to get ready for our robotics competition which got switched to virtual event instead of out of state. So finally think we have everything wired and hooked up to run it. 

Ok so my Ma (she was my great grandmother, but everyone called her Ma) was a walking encyclopedia on the family. You could ask her about a certain family member and she would tell you from memory their spouses name, children, children's children etc and their parents grand parents etc. When they were all born and died even which cemetery and how to find their grave. All from memory. She was amazing and a very small woman. I think I was a freshman in high school in the picture. She ended up breaking her hip trying to kill a spider when she was baby sitting. When she had to stay away from her house for so long dementia started to set in. It was so sad to see her go down so fast. She was the sweetest woman I think I will ever know on this earth. She is on my dad's side. My dads side has Cherokee lines being descendants from Nanyehi (English name she went by was Nancy Ward).

Side note when we were kids we had to wear dresses all the time because she didn't believe in women wearing pants or shorts. As we got older she adjusted to letting us kids be kids. We could wear shorts or pants if we had on religious shirts. Hence my Lord is my shepherd shirt she approved!

She also still walked to church twice on Sundays even over the creek using the bridge when the bridge was getting as holely (holy) as the church service! It was a small hand made walking bridge someone had built over the creek to make a short cut to the church up on the mountain. And it was a fancy church having a 2 seater outhouse! Her house was the first to have indoor plumbing because she knew us grandkids and grwt grand kids liked not having to battle snakes in the outhouse lol

She never had a t.v. and still used to the day she died an old radio (the old old fashion ones) to listen to things after church on Sunday. You could hear the church choir practicing from her front porch as the sounds carried through the mountain by the creek valley. So many happy memories of her and her house with family reunions etc.








I had changed after church service so I could play in the creek without ruining my dress.









My mom with us still in her church clothes.








Ma with Pa. He passed away before her but she made it to 91!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

DDFN said:


> Wait so did she tell her blind aunt where things were at for the drive?


I forgot this.

It indeed happened exactly like that. There was a van that would pick them up for church. One Sunday it was late or just forgot, I am not sure. So, they climbed into my aunt's car and drove through *Denver *with grandma instructing when to stop and turn and keep a little right or left.  The people at church we justifiably outraged and they were properly chastised. Her son soon sold the car so there would no longer be such a temptation.

I found this in my computer while transferring pictures today.
It is 1956 and I am the one being hugged by my grandpa.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> I forgot to address this. Then I think we need to change the subject as I have dominated it too long.
> 
> It indeed happened exactly like that. There was a van that would pick them up for church. One Sunday it was late or just forgot, I am not sure. So, they climbed into my aunt's car and drove through *Denver *with grandma instructing when to stop and turn and keep a little right or left.  The people at church we justifiably outraged and they were properly chastised. Her son soon sold the car so there would no longer be such a temptation.
> 
> ...


Ok that's how my dad tells my uncle to drive. He can on roads he knows in day light but not after dusk or new places. I was following him one day and I thought he was about to try to pass a log truck and I was yelling don't do it nan don't do it. Not like he would if hear me 5 car lengths back and he us hard of hearing too. I lectured him the next day. When did we become the more adulter adults in the family lol. 

Glad she made it safely that day.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Your Ma sounds wonderful too. 
I have heard many people say here that they were born in the wrong century. I often feel that way.
Yes, I appreciate modern medicine, automatic tellers, microwave ovens, indoor plumbing and electricity. But people back then did not know they were missing anything. I just know that I feel healthier and happier when I am working with my hands. I have a son-in-law who muses as to why we grow and raise things we can buy at the store. He will never understand.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay, a couple more.
The grandma I have been talking about was my mother's mom. My mom was pretty awesome too but she and my father both latched on to city living and did not want to let go. They seemed to admire us but also seemed confused.
This is my grandma with her parents who stayed living apart though they never divorced. I am not sure when this picture was taken.








These are my paternal great-grandparents that I never knew.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

And just to show how adaptable my grandma was. I think this was around the time of her 97th birthday and her last trip to California.








She was pretty good too.🙂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! @luvmyherd, your grandma was awesome! I feel as if I’m living in the wrong century too. Everything seemed simpler. I love seeing the old pics. Your grandma looks so much like her mama. 

@DDFN, your Ma sounds amazing too! I love the stories about her!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow I love y’all’s stories of your grandmas! That was very fun to read! They sounded like so much fun. 
My grandma was a nurse until she quit working in her 50s. She started up a poodle business and raised poodles for many years. People would buy her poodles from all over the U.S.! But I don’t really remember that. I’ve heard of the monster gardens that she planted every year. All the veggies they couldn’t eat fresh was canned. She would spent weeks in the kitchen canning. 
But the earliest memory I have of her is her goats. She loved her goats! She would buy mixed breed goats from the auction and let them loose on the property. They had 80 acres to roam and browse! She never trimmed hooves or dewormed, and over time those goats were naturally culled and they became super hardy. At one time there was about 100 of them. Not the healthiest way of raising goats, I know, but it worked for her. And the first memory that comes to mind is one of my earliest memories. We went to her house and she picked me up and brought me to her goat barn where there were newborn kids laying in the hay. I think that’s where my love of goats first began, cause I’ve been obsessed with them every since. She died in February 2020, but my grandpa is still here and he is just turned 93 last week. He’s always asking about my goats too.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

My grandma died February of 2020 too, @Boers4ever. February 12th.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

KY Goat Girl said:


> My grandma died February of 2020 too, @Boers4ever. February 12th.


Oh wow mine passed February 28. I think that it was probably a good thing she passed when she did because it was just a few weeks before COVID hit. So we were able to have a large family funeral. She had dementia so we knew it was coming pretty fast, and was able to prepare.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boers4ever said:


> Oh wow mine passed February 28. I think that it was probably a good thing she passed when she did because it was just a few weeks before COVID hit. So we were able to have a large family funeral. She had dementia so we knew it was coming pretty fast, and was able to prepare.


Same! We were thankful she passed before covid too. My grandma passed peacefully during the night. She was at an assisted living and she actually pushed her call button. Somebody got to her room just moments before her heart stopped. It was very unexpected because the day before she was out playing bingo and talking with the other ladies. We all thought my grandpa was gonna go first because he was in very bad shape. He passed 6 months later in August.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Dealing with dementia is so very hard. We just went through it with my mother-in-law. I wish she could have died before Covid.
We were very limited in how much we could visit the past two years. Her final trip to the hospital is what brought Covid into our home.
She died Feb1 and if things keep improving we should be able to have a service soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love seeing older pictures.
Awesome pic of the pool table.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> Your Ma sounds wonderful too.
> I have heard many people say here that they were born in the wrong century. I often feel that way.
> Yes, I appreciate modern medicine, automatic tellers, microwave ovens, indoor plumbing and electricity. But people back then did not know they were missing anything. I just know that I feel healthier and happier when I am working with my hands. I have a son-in-law who muses as to why we grow and raise things we can buy at the store. He will never understand.


Thank you she was amazing. She was the only person that would throw food at you as you tried to leave from her porch to be sure you had snacks for the trip across the mountain home. Oranges, apples and other fruits and you had to be a good catch lol. Her porch was basically a 2nd floor level mountain home. 

There are so many things i am thankful for but I could completely make due in the older days. I may be too much of a head strong woman for that though lol women's movement would happen earlier if I was around. Lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Trying to catch up. Sorry for all the losses. Dementia is hard on a family. It's been a long day at robotics competition and will reread and catch up more tomorrow evening. Love old stories too!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@DDFN! I just found out that Ken Curtis plays 8 different characters in Gunsmoke. He of course plays Festus Haggen. He also plays Phil Jacks in the episode “Jay Hawkers”, Brisco in the episode “Change of Heart”, Jesse in “Ex-Urbanites”, a Kiowa Indian army scout in “Speak Me Fair”, Kyle Kelly in “Lover Boy”, an outlaw doppelganger in “Alias Festus Haggen”, and Festus’ twin brother, Fergus, in “Us Haggens”. I only seen the one you mentioned with him playing a villain, that one is “Ex-Urbanites” and I’ve also seen “Jay Hawkers”.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> @DDFN! I just found out that Ken Curtis plays 8 different characters in Gunsmoke. He of course plays Festus Haggen. He also plays Phil Jacks in the episode “Jay Hawkers”, Brisco in the episode “Change of Heart”, Jesse in “Ex-Urbanites”, a Kiowa Indian army scout in “Speak Me Fair”, Kyle Kelly in “Lover Boy”, an outlaw doppelganger in “Alias Festus Haggen”, and Festus’ twin brother, Fergus, in “Us Haggens”. I only seen the one you mentioned with him playing a villain, that one is “Ex-Urbanites” and I’ve also seen “Jay Hawkers”.


You know I will now have to search for the others lol I did see the us haggens one though too.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So I told dad about the episodes we needed to watch and he laughed about our gunsmoke discussions. Lol he said he looks like Festus, walks like Chester and is grumpy like Doc lol yup that's my dad now in his old age lol. Off today and hanging out with him. Shopping this morning, working on my uncle's house and then cars. Maybe some gunsmoke later today


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Sounds like your going to have a very productive day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My son showed me peas and tomatoes that have sprouted. So excited to have a jump start on the garden.
Our roto-tiller (from the 50's) needs belts and they are seemingly impossible to find. I am emotionally attached to the old gal. Hope we can get her running soon.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s awesome! We haven’t even started planting yet. We are hopefully within the next week gonna start sprouting seeds in the house.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have been enjoying the chatter about Gunsmoke. I know my husband's family watched it regularly. I was more of a Rifleman/Bonanza girl.
I think Gunsmoke is on MeTV these days. Maybe I should give it a look.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yep! Gunsmoke is on MeTV. The rifleman was my favorite show ever when I was just 2 years old. My dad would turn it up really loud so I would hear the gun shots at the beginning and I would go running to the living room as fast as my little legs would carry me! 

Just back at the start of covid I got back into westerns after not hardly watching any for like almost 10 years. I started watching Bonanza again. And then I started watching ones I had never seen like Big Valley, The Virginian, Maverick, Wanted: Dead or Alive, Young Riders (didn’t care for it), Rawhide, Wagon Train, and Have Gun, Will Travel. I’ve seen most of the black and white episodes of Gunsmoke. Not a fan of the color ones. And I’ve seen all of the first 6 seasons of Bonanza. I don’t like it after Pernell Roberts leaves. They also seemed to have been running out of ideas for plots. I’ve watched all of Big Valley. Most of The Virginian. A few episodes of Maverick. All of Wanted: Dead or Alive. All of Young Riders but I probably won’t ever be watching it again. I only watched it all because I wanted to know where some of the continuing plots were going. I’ve seen a few of Rawhide but is definitely not my favorite show. I think I’ve only seen 2 episodes of Wagon Train and I thought it was boring. And I’ve only seen one of Have Gun, Will Travel. I thought it was also boring. I also watched The Lone Ranger when I was little.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Also a fan of Western sequels like Gun Smoke, Rifleman and such. Saw reference to MeTV and wanted to mention GritTV televises Western movies if anyone has an interest in those.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I recorded a few movies on GritTV. I never watched though.  I think the DVR being 90% full all the time had something to do with my 10 western shows and 50 movies.  I had so many I rarely ever watched the movies and just watched the shows. I did delete episodes after I watched them unless it was a favorite I wanted to go back and watch again.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Insp was the channel I used the most for my westerns. Also, someone on YouTube uploaded really good quality episodes of Bonanza. The channel they are on is Grjngo Western Tv shows. They have others that I haven’t really watched at all.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> My son showed me peas and tomatoes that have sprouted. So excited to have a jump start on the garden.
> Our roto-tiller (from the 50's) needs belts and they are seemingly impossible to find. I am emotionally attached to the old gal. Hope we can get her running soon.


If you know the size you can get a close match at stores. We did that with my dad old tiller. I had to make a clutch pad for my old wheel horse out of leather. Can't seem to get them any more but the leather one was better than the last purchased one.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Sounds like your going to have a very productive day!


It was semi productive. Got the washer and dryer hook ups set up for my uncle after shopping but it was too late to work in cars.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

DDFN said:


> If you know the size you can get a close match at stores. We did that with my dad old tiller. I had to make a clutch pad for my old wheel horse out of leather. Can't seem to get them any more but the leather one was better than the last purchased one.


Yes they have been doing that but they are always not quite right. I am sure they will get it eventually.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I love Maverick! Always had a thing for James Garner 💖


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All the good shows.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I also watch Leave It To Beaver and My Three Sons.📺


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yes! I’ve seen the whole Leave it to Beaver series multiple times! I love the first 2 seasons the best. I enjoy My Three Sons occasionally.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok had a very productive day today. My uncle come over the help my dad and I cut some tree limbs. Stood in the truck bed on top of a load of hay to reach and cut some. My uncle which is older than dad decided he would do it when I was going to since I am the younger one of the bunch. All of our ages total rouhgly 182 lol. So as he balanced on the hay bales I held onto his coat to keep him from fallen. Got so much work done. I was trying to keep them off of ladders worrying it would get knocked out from under them. Did have to use one once on the off side of the tree so it was safe. Then had a friend come over the help with the horses. Striped and rebedded one full stall (big 14 by 16ft). Put the hay back in shed out of truck bed (10 bales). Loaded up brush. Had a nice chicken chili and cookies dinner with them all. Also cleaned out the feed room which I had been meaning to do for a long time. Spread a ton of sunflower seeds. We had bought a bag awhile back that was not good. Smelt off but looked fine. So dumped them behind barn and may end up with a huge amount of sun flowers this spring lol.
And get this! My friend bought a small horse trailer and wants to store it at my place. Yes please. It's used and needs some work. Has a good floor but needs some rust stopped and a paint job. It's going to be nice to have a trailer again since I sold mine a few years ago. Sold it to a previous friend that had promised I could use it any time I wanted. Last time I asked to borrow to haul this friends horses to a show they got upset and acted out saying bad things on fb about me for wanting to borrow a trailer (that I had been promised access to). They later apologized but I wrote them off as friends after that (pet sitted for them many times before and never got paid but did it because we were friends). My current friend is amazing and we both kid that getting each other in the "divorce" (ending of our other friendship with those friends) was the best thing that happened to us.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! @DDFN, reading about everything you did today makes me feel like a bum! 
Got up around 10:30 (on accident, alarm was set for 8:15 ). Ate breakfast, read some of my book, made a list on Goodreads of all the books I read back in 2019, played some games with family, went to an antique shop, got home later than chore time so had screaming goats-lol. Went out to get them and nearly had a heart attack. I guess Andi and Audra had gotten out shortly after we left and mom and the kiddos put them in the barn and didn’t tell me. I had walked out to get everybody and they were nowhere to be seen. I panicked and started calling them. Then I thought “Maybe they got out and went back to the barn on their own” so I went to the barn and they were in a stall. Then after I finished the chores we had dinner, cleaned up dinner, the kiddos put on a cowboy show with their authentic looking .45 cap guns plus did a puppet show. Then us older people played Code Names. Now everybody is getting ready for bed early since tomorrow is Sunday.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds like you are having a busy day too! Yeah I am already laying down and hoping to start working in a temporary feed shed tomorrow afternoon. Normally we don't do much on Sunday's and use it as a day of rest after service but it's going to rain all week. So going to try to get some done while we can. Monday will be installing the washer and dryer at my uncles and back to work Tuesday. I am ready for spring break already. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I too like the earlier years. After awhile Beaver got too old to keep letting his "friends" talk him into doing things he knew were wrong.

I really only like the black and white My 3 Sons. It lost something when Mike and Bub left.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Working hard around here too. We were not totally ready for livestock. Fences to mend and gates to repair.

The hay room and milking parlor were full of equipment that just got stored there the past few years.

Yesterday I moved the big chicks out of the brooder. That became a bigger job than expected. My farmer muscles are out of practice.

Also had to give Tawny her pre-kidding pedi pedi. Even though hubby does the strenuous part; keeping her distracted was no easy task.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

luvmyherd said:


> I too like the earlier years. After awhile Beaver got too old to keep letting his "friends" talk him into doing things he knew were wrong.
> 
> I really only like the black and white My 3 Sons. It lost something when Mike and Bub left.


Yes! Once Beaver, and even Wally, got too old to do some of the things they did it lost its charm. My favorite episode is probably The Hair Cut or Beaver Takes a Drive. I think the latter was in season 4. We have ran it back so. Many. Times. Where Beaver and Gilbert are pretending to take their “family” on a drive.  Me and my sister ran it back so many times dad would get annoyed and tell us to stop. 

Yep, I agree My Three Sons was better with Mike and Bub.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Just got back from a 3 mile walk with my 82yrs Grandmother. We do it all the time. She wears me out! Gets done and acts like it nothing, and here I am huffing and puffing! I’m just so glad to be with her. She had cancer a few years ago, and you’d never know it now. She’s really a miracle!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> Just got back from a 3 mile walk with my 82yrs Grandmother. We do it all the time. She wears me out! Gets done and acts like it nothing, and here I am huffing and puffing! I’m just so glad to be with her. She had cancer a few years ago, and you’d never know it now. She’s really a miracle!!


Wow! That’s amazing! She’s probably in better shape than me!  I feel like I do a lot of huffing and puffing taking the goats to the pasture in the mornings. It’s a big chore when they decide that they want to stop and eat and rose or cedar bush.  By the time I get one to stop and come, another one decides she wants to taste it.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is great about your grandma.
When I would visit mine in Colorado I would walk around the park with her and my aunt. They were used to being a mile high. Since I lived on a beach; I would be puffing in no time.
They would ask me if I needed to slow down and I would be like, uh no.
I was 40, Auntie was 70, Grandma was in her 90's.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Work my hind end off today. Exhausted now. Dad and I have been working on building the new feed room. Got the base squared up, floor joist and half the floor down so far. Going to have to shingle it because tin is sky high. My even have to shingle the new barn if it doesn't come down in price by then.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Me and my youngest son have had a horrible stomach bug. Running fever and diarrhea headache it's lastest about 5 days. One of the worst ones iv had!!! Been a long week! I'm physically and mentally exhausted lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh no! Praying y’all feel better soon! That’s rough!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent. 🙏


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That's terrible Amber89. I hope you feel better soon.
I am trying to give myself a lazy day but keep thinking of things to do.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Praying you feel better Amber! Those are the worst


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for Amber. 🙏


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Praying feel better soon.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My son was up in the mountains picking up the last of his stuff this week. He was staying with a friend and his dog got sprayed square in the face by a skunk!
He ended up coming home in the middle of the night.
When I got up the washer was going and the house smelled of freshly washed
skunk. 









Milou seemed fine all day but when we came home in the evening she was listless and not eating. She would wander around the house laying down but getting back up like she could not get comfortable. 
John finally gave her benadryl and that made it so she could sleep. She was still not eating this morning but has eaten some now and seems to be feeling better.
Anyone else know of a reaction like this to being hit hard by skunk. Or could it be coincidence? She did not have any bite marks or signs of a scuffle. And yes, she has her rabies shot up to date.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh no! I’m so sorry about that. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Never heard of that. I hope she clears up soon


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Could be stress of the smell inhaled. Only seen it once in a cat that got sprayed. Sure there are no bites?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We have looked her over carefully. No bite marks.
The spray did get all the way up her nose and probably made it into her sinuses. So not surprising she is very stressed. She keeps improving and even chased a cat so I think she is going to be okay.
She is John's whole life right now.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok that sounds good. The cat that got sprayed had allergies so it took 2 to 3 days to get back to normal. Even had a guy once bring a pet skunk in to be descented once. First time for everything!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

@DDFN I have friends who know a lady with a pet skunk. She runs a rescue and kept this one. He lives in her house, so he is descented and plays just like a kitten.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

luvmyherd said:


> She was still not eating this morning but has eaten some now and seems to be feeling better.
> Anyone else know of a reaction like this to being hit hard by skunk.


Not a direct spray, though close enough the mist got onto my clothes. Everything I ate or drank tasted like that gosh awful smell for a little while. Purely nasty tasting inside of my mouth, so eating and drinking wasn't pleasant. It was like the mist absorbed into the sinus cavity or something similar. Blowing my nose, scrubbing my body, washing my hair, and changing clothes wouldn't take the stink away. It made me feel nauseous and have a headache for a whole day.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> @DDFN I have friends who know a lady with a pet skunk. She runs a rescue and kept this one. He lives in her house, so he is descented and plays just like a kitten.


Cute is he named pepe la pew by chance?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I always wanted a pet skunk.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

DDFN said:


> Cute is he named pepe la pew by chance?


That would be logical, but I don't know! Evidently they got him when he was a baby so he is very tame.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I never wanted a pet skunk but basically had a pet raccoon unplanned. I was the Ellie Mae of my family lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I always wanted a pet raccoon when I was little. I also wanted a hawk to sit on my shoulder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A skunk, oh my. 😳😁


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Whoa! Electricity just went out. Weird as it was sudden and widespread. Nothing to really worry about. The weather is warmer and the chicks are pretty well fledged. Just seems a bit odd.
Hopefully it will be back on before I need to cook lunch.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope it comes back on soon for you.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Staying home! The local tavern is hoppin! And the State Patrol is doing what they do best! (I never have time to go to 
the bar, anyway, one beer and I'd be sound asleep!) Happy St. Pat's to you all!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We were home as well. My son made a wonderful, tasty braised corned beef and cabbage. I would have had a Guinness but I detest beer.
We never go to bars but St. Patrick's Day always brings back fond memories of 1972 when my husband and I lived in one room above Mooney's Irish Pub. A San Francisco landmark that is no more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Mmmm! What kind of meat is that, @luvmyherd?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Corned beef with cabbage. Traditional St Patty's Day fare. 
We finished the evening with Dubliner cheese and crackers.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s sounds good! We don’t really celebrate St. Patrick’s Day here. I didn’t even realize what day it was till last night. Lol Do you have Irish roots? Or do you just really like Irish traditions?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We did not have an Irish connection until our daughter married an Irishman. Now we have three grandchildren who are 1/2 Irish. So we have kind of acquired the traditions by osmosis.😉😄


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s really cool!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😋


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone else here have insomnia? I was up from 1-4AM. Makes working through the day a bit rough. I have had it most of my life and while I have been prescribed sleep meds over the years; I really do not like them and you don't really get the right kind of sleep anyway. I have tried all of the tricks, believe me. But once in a while I still get a night that is horrible. I also have restless legs and that exacerbates the problem.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Getting enough magnesium?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, I do take magnesium. It helps sometimes but other times it just goes off and I cannot stay still. I have several different remedies that help sometimes but not all of the time.


----------

